
Ask HN: How do you make up for Vitamin D deficiency? - sbmthakur
Recently I took a test and found out that Vitamin D is insufficient in my body. Though I am not <i>seriously deficient</i> of Vitamin D, I am still concerned about the effects it will have on my body.<p>I will be discussing this with my physician soon. However, I will still like to know if anyone here has tackled it and in what manner. Do you spend additional time under the Sun or do you take supplements?
======
mytailorisrich
Supplements may be a short term option to increase levels but there should be
no need for any supplements with an adequate lifestyle.

Spending time outdoor is one aspect. Adequate diet, especially during darker
months (depending on where you live) is another.

In food, vitamin D is found in oily fish, red meat, egg yolks, cheese, and, I
believe, mushrooms. Not too many choices for vegans...

------
poormystic
Mostly the best thing is to improve your diet, paying particular attention to
leafy greens such as cabbage. You also need Vitamin D made by your melanocytes
using sunlight energy for some purposes but dieticians tend to believe in
leafy greens and so does my doctor :) Mark

~~~
mytailorisrich
Is there any vitamin D in cabbage?

~~~
eesmith
[http://www.nutrientfacts.com/nutritionfacts/Cabbage/](http://www.nutrientfacts.com/nutritionfacts/Cabbage/)
says no.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4384440/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4384440/)
says that boiled cabbage and green leaf lettuce have no vitamin D.

[https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jnsv1973/49/3/49_3_149/...](https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/jnsv1973/49/3/49_3_149/_pdf)
says that cabbage was a source of folic acid and vitamin C, but does not
mention cabbage as a source of vitamin D, which supports the view that cabbage
is not a significant source of vitamin D.

------
beamatronic
All of the above.

